

Ask HN:  Do you want a "small talk" filter for twitter? - amichail

It might be interesting to build one in a way similar to a spam filter complete with a "Report small talk" and "Not small talk" buttons.
======
mbrubeck
Check out Philtro ("A Personal Noise Filter for Twitter"):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=730819>

~~~
amichail
Do you know how I can get around this error? I tried deleting the Philtro
cookies, but it didn't help.

"Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand. Size of a
request header field exceeds server limit."

~~~
mbrubeck
Posting the error to Hacker News probably isn't the best way to get support.
Email the Philtro people: <http://www.philtro.com/contact/>

